# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Depression's bright side.

## rachelchloe

I have been suffering from depression since age 8, and I know how difficult it can be. Living life day to day might be hard, but never forget that there are people out there who are willing to help. 

I must say that I was in a time where no one was around for me, I had myself and my father, but he traveled a lot. I was stuck in my room for most of the day, and even ate in there alone. It was a bad time in my life, and it went on for about a year and a half.

Listen to me, and this is coming from experience. There will always be hope. (I actually got that tattooed on my shoulder.) I still struggle day to day with life and my issues, but I will carry on and I plan on getting better day by day.

I must say that life is meant to be lived with a smile on your face and with love in your heart, and there are people here on sa2bexposed who are willing to help you achieve that. So don't be afraid to let anyone on here know if you need help with anything, because we're here for YOU.

----------


## colleen

This is beautiful Rachel and so true. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Koalafan

Fantastic post!!!!!  ::):

----------


## Vert1go

Excellent post!  ::):

----------


## FraidyCat

I have to be thankful for my kids, and keep going for them.

----------


## Vert1go

Amen on that FraidyCat  ::):

----------


## davidjvista1

I notice since I've experienced depression it makes me more appreciative of simple things like just sitting and enjoying nature, friends, etc...

----------


## lavender

Great post, thanks  ::):

----------


## kc1895

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Nelly

Thank you for sharing! Glad to see you hve someone to support you!!  ::

----------


## CityofAngels

There is no bright side for me.

----------


## Matty

I can relate 100%

Great post and there are plenty of good people here to talk to.

----------

